# Swatches of MAC Green pigments and Shadows



## bjorne_again (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a tonne of them, so I posted swatches of them in the swatch gallery. Some colours are repeated because I know people like to compare them to other colours, maybe not in the same family. Hopefully, these will help some of you who are debating which greens they really need, and which they don't!

*(p) denotes that it's a pigment, all others are shadows.

Light Greens:






Warm-toned/puky/yellowy greens:





Mid-tone, true greens





Blue-toned greens


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 5, 2007)

Wonderful Swatches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 20, 2009)

Top to Bottom: Landscape Green Pigment, Kelly Green Pigment, Wondergrass e/s, Swimming e/s, Meadowland e/s
Taken Indoors, w/ Flash (note: in person the golden shimmer does not show up as much as it does with the camera flash - I'll reswatch these once i get more batteries for my camera)


----------

